# Facebook Chat for Blackberry in Dubai



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know of a program I can download to my Blackberry for Facebook chat? I've been looking on line and can't seem to find anything that will work.

Thanks!


----------



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

nothing to download, only the facebook for mobile app i think its at m.facebook


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks but facebook mobile doesn't have the chat feature. The chat feature is what I am looking for.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Try ... Facebook Chat Mobile Blackberry Free Download and have a sniff about !!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

After some googling and web surfing, I found a few programs you can try:

*Beejive* - Facebook Chat isn't actually an official feature with Beejive, but is released as a beta version. Beta means it's still kind of unofficial and still in testing, but it works well. The full version is $19, which is expensive for an app but totally worth it.

*IM+* - Facebook comes in the official app, not the beta version, and is officially supported not just in testing mode. But the app feels of a lower quality to BeeJive, and is super expensive [$40!]. At least it supports chat for most other chat programs like Google Talk, MSN, and AIM

*Palringo* - Available for OS 4.3, 4.2, and 3.6 (which means it's for older BlackBerrys) Supports more IM services than just Facebook chat. IT'S FREE!!!

*Nimbuzz* - FREE and looks super cool. You can send pictures in the chat and everything. I saw good/bad things about this one. Something about names not showing up... Did I mention that it's FREE?!?!

This should be a good start for you. I would try the free ones first because, um, they're free!
Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks! I tried the IM+ Lite and it downloaded but I keep getting errors...something about firewalls in and out and I don't know how to fix it..... I'll try some of these others and see what happens.

Thanks again!


----------

